# Bass Pattern on East River



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Can anybody share what pattern to expect to fish for Bass on the East River this time of year? Thanks.

KsB


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

white spinnerbait and crankbait? worked ok for me on the yellow river. only 1 keeper though.


----------



## shaggy (Aug 31, 2010)

Fished it yesterday from the kayak, did ok with a junebug U tale worm and black/red flake worm. 6 bass 1 red.


----------

